# coder I versus coder II



## j-fowler57 (May 15, 2012)

I see on the job listings alot where they will want a coder I or a coder II. What is the difference? Where I work they aren't classified as that. Just curious....
Thanks


----------



## coding2244 (May 15, 2012)

*Jammin Janet*

Experience Levels.


----------



## j-fowler57 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------

